# US military truck crashes into Tu-154 plane



## v2 (Sep 27, 2006)

A truck belonging to the anti-terror coalition’s air base crashed into a Tupolev Tu-154 at the Manas airport in Bishkek, a source in the airport told Interfax.
The air base’s truck rammed into the Tu-154 on the tarmac, the source said.
“The vehicle was speeding along the runway and crashed into the plane’s side. No one was aboard the plane at that moment,” he said.
“The driver, a U.S. serviceman, suffered injuries and was hospitalized. The site of the incident was cordoned off by the airbase staff,” the source said without mentioning the damage inflicted on the plane, which is owned by a Kyrgyz airline.
No official comments have been released thus far by the airport authorities, or the airbase command.
Kyrgyz television channels aired a video of the collision, filmed by a witness with a cell phone.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 27, 2006)

Okay. Who's got the video?!


----------



## Ramirezzz (Sep 27, 2006)

actually it was the KC-135 tanker plane. According to some sourses its crew reported that aircraft has cleared runway although the plane's tail was still on it. At the same time the Tu-154 of Kirgistan airline departed from the same runway : tu collided with its wing with a keel of the tanker which catched fire. After that the 154 which was already airborne made a 180 degrees turn and landed on the same runway at opposite direction.
Please note since this witness report which i took from one russian aviation forum it's not offically confirmed yet


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 27, 2006)

That's a common flight line occurrence. It happens more than you might think!


----------

